# Can ONR be used as a drying aid??



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Can ONR be used as a drying aid, and if so at what dilution rate? 

If not, can any QD be used as a drying aid?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

When ONR is used as a rinse less or water less wash, I don't need a drying aid. If I use a regular shampoo, I use it at 1:30. But since I started using Sonax BSD, I use it as drying aid after a shampoo or ONR wash. Cracking stuff!


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, so u use sonax bsd or onr as the driving aid? 
I'm looking at getting both so this is very useful info your sharing with me


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Steve_Dub said:


> Thanks for the reply, so u use sonax bsd or onr as the driving aid?
> I'm looking at getting both so this is very useful info your sharing with me


I have been using ONR as a rinse less, water less wash, QD, clay lube, machine polishing pad primer, towel primer for wax or sealant remover and even as a glass cleaner for over 2 years. Since it evaporates, I don't use it as a drying aid except when a different shampoo has been used.

Since yesterday, I use ONR to wash and BSD as the drying aid. I am testing BSD on its own, without another LSP underneath.


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks again for your reply. I've been looking into both recently as I'm needing to stock up on most stuff and I'm researching all sorts of new and different products. I love how versatile ONR is and I am so sure it will be of great use to me. Sonax BSD gets rave reviews so also got to try some. Both are great value for money compared to other products as well.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Absolutely, BSD is 750 ml for what 12 quid?
And I just put ONR in the windscreen washer as I don't like strong fluids there that splatter on paint and degrade the LSP. I am buying ONR in gallon size next month as it works out a lot more economical.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Flakey said:


> Absolutely, BSD is 750 ml for what 12 quid?
> And I just put ONR in the windscreen washer as I don't like strong fluids there that splatter on paint and degrade the LSP. I am buying ONR in gallon size next month as it works out a lot more economical.


Put some IPA in the windscreen bottle to stop any bacteria growing, also helps clean the glass. In similar vain, try some ONR (QD strength) with IPA as a glass cleaner


----------

